# kaynata / kayınpeder / kayınbaba



## FlyingBird

What is difference between 'kaynata', 'kayınpeder' and 'kayınbaba'?

Which one is the most polite and which is most unpolite?

Which one is most used?

Are they all same?



please...please answer


----------



## Melaike

FlyingBird said:


> What is difference between 'kaynata', 'kayınpeder' and 'kayınbaba'?
> 
> Which one is the most polite and which is most unpolite?
> 
> Which one is most used?
> 
> Are they all same?
> please...please answer



Kayınpeder most polite,kaynata least polite

Ata:Turkish
Pederersian
Baba:Most likely Anatolian(Don't know much about its etmology)

Foreign words usually indicate that they are used by urban people.Therefore Kaynata is rather rural,Kayınpeder is Urban.Kayınbaba is not much used.


----------



## ancalimon

Also the word "kayın" means "beech tree". Why we are using these words is related to the ancient cult of "tree of life" but I don't think many people are aware of this.


----------



## jcpjcp

All of them are used to talk about your father-in-law, when you are speaking about him. Kaynata is less common. 

But when you are speaking with your father-in-law, you should not say these words to "your father-in-law " face to face, directly. It would sound to be too rude. Instead, you should just say "baba" to your father-in-law.


----------



## Gemmenita

_Kaynata_ is the common and main word to say father-in-law in_ azeri _(come into Turkish).


----------



## murattug

ancalimon said:


> Also the word "kayın" means "beech tree". Why we are using these words is related to the ancient cult of "tree of life" but I don't think many people are aware of this.



Akraba ilişkilerindeki kayın kelimesi kaim kelimesinden Türkçeleştirilmiştir.


----------



## ancalimon

murattug said:


> Akraba ilişkilerindeki kayın kelimesi kaim kelimesinden Türkçeleştirilmiştir.



Hayır. Kayın ağacı ile ilişkilidir. Proto-Türkçe *Kadɨŋ sözcüğünden gelmiştir.
http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re.../data/alt/turcet&text_number=1224&root=config

http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yaşam_ağacı

Büyük olasılıkla gelin sözcüğü de kayın ağacıyla ilişkilidir.


Bebek nasıl annesinin rahminde ona bir kordonla bağlıysa, dünya da Tanrı'ya yaşam ağacıyla bağlıdır. Akraba ilişkilerini gösteren kayın sözcüğü de bu sözcükten türemiştir ve hem yaşam ağacı ilişkisi yüzünden, hem de evlenildiğinde iki aile bir araya gelip bağlılık oluştuğu için kayın diyoruz.

Osmanlı Devletinin kurucu unsuru Kayı boyunun adı da yine kayın sözcüğü ile ilişkilidir. Anlamı "akrabalıkla güç sahibi olan" demektir.

Soyağacı sözcüğüne de kayın ağacı ile ilişkili olduğu için ağaç deriz.

Kadim Türklerin boylar arası akrabalık ilişkilerini kayın ağacından yapılma bir direk üzerine çentikler çizerek göstermelerinin nedeni, yine bu yüzdendir.

Ayrıca Moğolca kayın anlamına gelen kadum sözcüğü Arapça vekalet eden anlamındaki kaim değil, Türkçe *Kadɨŋ sözcüğünden geçmiştir.

Yine de sizin verdiğiniz açıklamayı destekleyen uzmanlar var. Ancak bana göre Türk kültürünü derinlemesine bilmeden ya da en azından bir fikir sahibi olmadan Türkçe sözcüklerini açıklamaya çalışmak yanlış.

Son olarak, daha önce hiç bir yerde okumadığım kendime ait bir fikrim de var.

Bana kalırsa kayın < *Kadɨŋ sözcüğü de Proto-Türkçe "birleşmek, kaynaşmak, bağlanmak, bir araya gelmek" anlamlarına gelen *Kab- (kaw~ kav) sözcüğüyle ilişkilidir.

http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on

Ayrıca Kıpçak sözcüğünün de yine yukarıdaki bütün Proto-Türkçe sözcüklerle ilşkisi olduğunu düşünüyorum.


----------

